# nestbox imp.



## lebanon pigeon (Apr 11, 2012)

hi guys,this is my first post and i hope i get some help

my plan is to put 5 separated nestbox hanged to a wall on my balcony. (no loft) 
dimension: w50cm x L50cm x d50cm 
is this enough for two nesting bowls?

i read an article here that using wire mesh for the floor of the loft and for the floor of the nestbox will make too much draft. in my case i only have nestbox with a wired floor and a tray beneath it,each nest box also have a wired mesh door.will i have any troubles with drafts? 
i live in an apartment 5th floor so no rats or mice.

thanks in advance


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

depends on the weather where you live. when breeding they really do well to be able to get out of their box for a spell..so not sure what you have planned but cooping a pair up to breed for how long it takes to mate then lay eggs and sit the eggs and then raise babies is months..would you really want them to be cooped up in boxes that long?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

lebanon pigeon said:


> hi guys,this is my first post and i hope i get some help
> 
> my plan is to put 5 separated nestbox hanged to a wall on my balcony. (no loft)
> dimension: w50cm x L50cm x d50cm
> ...


Just to say if they are 'ferals' they don't need nest bowls, they will just make a nest. Be careful as people might not like the idea of you housing birds, just a warning.

Lucas


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah my neighbor didn't like my pigeons. of course now he's in jail for crulity to animals. ooops


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you planning on keeping them in these boxes 24/7?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If he is not keeping them in there 24/7. then he runs the risk of losing a parent bird out flying.. he needs a loft. (Iam assuming these are domestic pigeons ) If he is making a nice place for ferals to raise young then they just need to be open... but as said that can cause some problems if the neighbors don't like it.


----------



## lebanon pigeon (Apr 11, 2012)

iam going to start with 6 pair domestic pigeons,each pair will go out alone twice a day so dont worry iam not keeping them 24/7 in the boxes, although only the male pigeon will fly the female will roam the balcony,its a crowded neighborhood and i dont want them to get lost


----------



## lebanon pigeon (Apr 11, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Are you planning on keeping them in these boxes 24/7?



no i will not


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lebanon pigeon said:


> iam going to start with 6 pair domestic pigeons,each pair will go out alone twice a day so dont worry iam not keeping them 24/7 in the boxes, although only the male pigeon will fly the female will roam the balcony,its a crowded neighborhood and i dont want them to get lost


If you fly pigeons on hatching eggs and or babies you do run the risk of them being lost to a predator, then will possibley have an orphan on your hands if the other parent bird can not do it alone.. but it is your choice of course but usually pigeon keepers do not fly their breeders..but then again the way you want to set it up they do need to come out of the cages, so that is why I would if I were you build a loft and do it right from the start.


----------



## lebanon pigeon (Apr 11, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> If you fly pigeons on hatching eggs and or babies you do run the risk of them being lost to a predator, then will possibley have an orphan on your hands if the other parent bird can not do it alone.. but it is your choice of course but usually pigeon keepers do not fly their breeders..but then again the way you want to set it up they do need to come out of the cages, so that is why I would if I were you build a loft and do it right from the start.


i live in an apartment no place for a loft,the nestboxes will be on the balcony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lebanon pigeon said:


> i live in an apartment no place for a loft,the nestboxes will be on the balcony


It is hard to keep more than a few pigeons in an apartment. good luck.


----------

